# Thoughts on canon RF 35 1.8 and Samyang RF 85 1.4



## RockyPeli (Jul 29, 2021)

I have recently bought R6 and still waiting to receive it. In the meantime, I’ve researching RF lenses.

Today, I placed an order for RF 24-70. I know I cant go wrong with that.

However, I am still thinking about 35 1.8 RF and Samyang 85 1.8 as another combo for my R6.

Both options have pros and cons and it really depends on the style and type of shoot. I mainly do photography.

Wanted to hear from folks on the later option about primes and what are your thoughts.

2.8 is great but 1.4 creamy background is just another level. Yes, its not as versatile, but thats the trade off.

So, would love to know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 29, 2021)

You're going to love the R6.  I've had mine for over a year now and it is a fantastic.

I don't know about those lenses specifically but part of it depends on what you have already.  I've not gotten any RF lenses as I keep my old bodies and EF lenses work great on the R6.  I've shot my 85 f 1.8 at 1/10 second and the IBIS worked great even though it is an EF and has no IS.


----------

